# FS: pleco collection



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

selling my pleco collection, 15 total plecos, i dont know the names of some but i can name some , 2 adonis, 1 albino butterfly,1 albino bushy nose, 1 royal, 1 watermelon, the rest i dont know but they are in the pics

asking 450 for all


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Such nice looking plecos....wishing I had a tank for them....good luck with the sale


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any part outs? I see at least 3 I'm interested in.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

They are nice size too. Its a nice collection for sure.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

quite the collection


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Any part outs? I see at least 3 I'm interested in.


Ditto on that


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They look nice, Agree with^ though.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice, esp the 3 in the third pic


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

interested in the L66 king tiger... if it is infact one... nice collection..


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

sorry not parting out, looking to sell the whole group, or if anyone have big clown loaches im willing to trade.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

very nice collection.

what kind of pleco is that in image three bottom right? the yellow dotted fellow.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

it says he does not know the names of all of them.... so he probaly does not know ^^


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thant looks like a type of gold nugget pleco


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The plecos I see in the pics are: 2xL114, L190, possibly L330 or L191, L134, 2xAcanthicus (Adonis pleco), and L264 or L075, probably an L018, and an albino Bristlenose. Hope that helps.


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

Newer prices 400 for all 15 pleco.Thank you


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

You are tempting me to get back to pleco.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

pm me the size of them. I see what I can do.


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

All it's measures 3-6inch.


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

Ttttt,,,,tttttt


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

part them! they'll go for sure  lol

if ya do, I call dibs on the gold nugget =)


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

Trade for clown loaches


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pleco*

To the top?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

why stuck on the whole collection? clearly you are going to have more luck by splitting them up...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

katienaha said:


> why stuck on the whole collection? clearly you are going to have more luck by splitting them up...


not quite, he want them all gone not just the rare or nice one only. 15 is a lot for many of us due to tank space, but I'll see what I can do with my tank now


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Those guys are super cute.  Almost enough to tempt me to get another huge tank...but you'd need at least a 180 for 15 plecos once they're full grown!

Still.....


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

part me the albino bristlenose pleco


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you decided to part out your collection yet??? I am interested in at least two....


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

It's gone, been traded


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Last time I pm'd him, he said he decided to keep it because no one wanted to buy as a group. So I think he still has it?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

2 adonis, 1 mango, 1 royal, 1 blue eye redfin panaque, 2 L25, 1 butterfly, 1 gold nugget, 1 albino bristlenose, 1 watermelon, I dont know what the brown ones with black dots are but ill take the whole collection. pm'd you


----------

